
Building the First Startup Accelerator Designed for Bootstrappers - joeyespo
https://robwalling.com/2018/10/12/my-next-act-the-first-startup-accelerator-designed-for-bootstrappers/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18201776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18201776)

